# Avital 4111 remote start with a mind of its own!



## kac0978 (Mar 1, 2012)

I had an avital 4111 remote starter installed on my 2010 mazda3s. Most of the time it works fine and as it should, but many times, I will hit the button for the engine to remote start but instead, it will simply turn on the radio. When this happens I cannot get into my car without using the actual key. Mind you, I have a keyless entry which means you have to manually release the key from the remote - point is, its a major pain!(and with gloves on, it is much worse!) Why is this happening and how can it be fixed? I'm not pressing the button any differently than on days when it works fine. And there is nothing in the manual about a mode that simply turns on the radio and locks out the owner! Please help!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

almost like it turns on, but does not crank, could be a bad connection???


----------

